# Hin und her gerissen Netbeans und Eclipse



## MiMa (20. Dez 2012)

Hi,

ich habe auf meinem Mac Eclipse Juno und Netbeans Version 7.2 installiert.
Netbeans 7.3 funktioniert überhaupt nicht auf dem Mac, da das Programm ständig einfriert.

Eigentlich bin ich mit Netbeans sehr zufrieden, denn der Interface Builder funktioniert sehr gut und das Handling ist recht einfach. Auch bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Schreiben von Quellcode, denn beim Schreiben bekomme ich selbstständig angezeigt, welche Klassen und Funktionen und Methoden zur Verfügung stehen.

Bei Eclipse kann ich zwar mit der ctrl+Leer Taste Code komplementieren lassen, aber es funktioniert nicht wie in Netbeans. In Eclipse bekomme ich wesentlich weniger angezeigt, was ich sehr schade finde, oder ich habe das noch nicht entdeckt.

Leider habe ich immense Probleme mit Netbeans, was mich dazu bewogen hat Eclipse zu installieren und mit Eclipse zu probieren.

Nach ca 2 Tagen arbeiten mit Netbeans habe ich immense Probleme mit dem Kopieren und einfügen von Quellcode. Der Quellcode in der Zwischenablage wird beim einfügen doppelt eingefügt. Das ist unglaublich Nervig.

In Netbeans habe ich auch keinen UML Editor mit dem man Produktiv arbeiten kann, auch kann ich mein Oxygene XML Editor nur in Eclipse einbinden oder mit der Stand Alone Anwendung arbeiten was eigentlich nicht so das Problem ist.

In Eclipse dagegen ist der Window Builder nicht so einfach zu bedienen wie in Netbeans, die Codekomplementierung wie in Netbeans fehlt mir sehr.

Ich bin immer wieder hingerissen, das eine oder das andere.
Vielleicht weiss ja jemand, wie man in Eclipse die Probleme ausbügeln kann.

1. Kann Eclipse die Klasse, Methoden und Funktionen genau so detailliert anzeigen wie Netbeans?
2. Windows Builder gibt es da etwas besseres?

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, daß der Mac für das  entwicklen von Java Anwendungen nicht gerade die beste Wahl ist !!!!

Vielen Dank

Mi


----------



## Landei (20. Dez 2012)

Meine mac-affinen Kollegen verwenden alle IntelliJ IDEA, vielleicht mal die Community Edition testen?


----------



## schlingel (20. Dez 2012)

Welche Codekomplementierung fehlt dir denn?

Wenn du es so wie in Visual Studio haben möchtest, musst du nur die Latency runter stellen bis die Vorschläge kommen. Ich hab eine Zeit lang PHP mit Netbeans entwickelt, bin dann aber zu Eclipse umgezogen wo ich all in one habe. (Android, Java SE, HTML/JS, PHP, etc.)


----------



## MiMa (20. Dez 2012)

Ich hätte gerne die Codevervollständigungen, wenn ich z.B. "set" eingebe, dann bekomme ich schon alle Methoden angezeigt, die möglich sind.

Damit bekomme ich den Quellcode viel schneller geschrieben und vor allem richtig geschrieben.
Netbeans bietet mir halt viel an, wogegen Eclipse nur bei ctrl+Leertaste etwas vervollständigt.

Also wenn ich das in Eclipse hätte und einen anständigen WindowManager, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen zu Eclipse zu wechseln.

Danke

mi


----------



## schlingel (20. Dez 2012)

Setz den Trigger für Autovervollständigung auf ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz =.(!+-*/~,[{@#$%^& und das Delay herunter. Voila.

Siehe auch diesen SO-Post.


----------



## MiMa (20. Dez 2012)

Wo finde ich das ?

Mi


----------



## schlingel (20. Dez 2012)

Steht doch eh im Post?

Window -> Preferences -> Java/Editor/Content Assist


----------

